# New gun



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

What do you guys think about this gun for ***** and groundhog size animals.
Its a Beeman Sportsman SS1000H and the .22 cal version, its shooting about 800fps in the .22 cal and 1000 fps in .177 cal.
But after shooting a few squirrels with my benjamin 397(.177 cal) and them getting away wounded i want the .22 which i know will knock them down. And a family friend has problems with ***** and groundhogs in and around his barn.

Sooo tell me is this gun the one that will do the job for me?? :sniper:


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

a .22 at 800 fps is sufficient to tackle groundhogs and smaller prey. but just because there is more power, you should still go for a guarenteed kill shot, just in case.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks, i thought it would do fine with neck/head shots which i always go for the head and then sometimes the neck shots. those ***** squirrels and chucks better watch themselves because im a total sniper when it comes to air guns

:sniper:


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

glad to help. you should post some pics of your victims.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

sure will, the gun will be here on christmas :wink:


----------

